# Fishing vessels of Britain & Ireland



## brixhamrfc

Logical extension of the Olsens thread......I have a copy of Fishing Vessels of Britain & Ireland dated 2001. Anyone requiring any info from that, please just ask, I will gladly help if I can, Trev


----------



## martin johns

I can also offer any info from Fishing vessels of Britian & Ireland should anyone require any. I have all the books from 1993 to 2006. 
Also a large amount of information (Mainly SW England) from Fishing News 1960 - 2006. 
Regards, Martin


----------



## GDav

Hi guys, can anyone give me info on N247 Capella. 65ft Buckie built (1949)narrow waister. I served on her in 1976 and know she was laid up after the death of her skipper.

Just nostalgia for me.


----------



## treeve

Capella; (BCKII); N217, A19751; GDFB; 1949 Buckie Herd Mackenzie;;
Present owner Sean Allen Kilkeel, County Down


----------



## GDav

treeve said:


> Capella; (BCKII); N217, A19751; GDFB; 1949 Buckie Herd Mackenzie;;
> Present owner Sean Allen Kilkeel, County Down


LOL - you were quick off the mark there Treeve. I only came back on because I realised I had given you the wrong registration no. You're dead right she's N217. N247 should be 'Constant Faith' sister ship to the 'Velvet Chord', (Malahide c1976) which I also served on.

I had been to Kilkeel recently and didn't see Capella there but she had been laid up after the death of Robert Hanna and the untimely passing of his son Derek, who inherited the boat.

I'll do some more detective work now that I know she's still fishing and perhaps come up with some recent pictures of her although I have shots of her in 1975/6 when her livery was black and white with traditional s***ble wheelhouse.

Is N247 still about or did the McKee's get rid of her?


----------



## treeve

I can't see any immediate sign of Constant Faith in the lists.
I'll have another look later....
Capella is 70 x 18 x 8ft; 77grt; 41 nrt.

Are you talking about Velvet Chord II; N275?


----------



## Peter Dryden

I'm sure that Constant Faith and Velvet Cord were fishing out of Blyth, Northumberland a few months ago.


----------



## treeve

Closest I can see in 2006 Ed

Constant Friend BH212
Constant Friend BM484
Constant Friend PD83 (ex BF470)
Velvet Chord II N275


----------



## GDav

treeve said:


> I can't see any immediate sign of Constant Faith in the lists.
> I'll have another look later....
> Capella is 70 x 18 x 8ft; 77grt; 41 nrt.
> 
> Are you talking about Velvet Chord II; N275?


No mate. Velevet Chord II must be a newer vessel. Is she also owned by Jack McKee?


----------



## GDav

Peter Dryden said:


> I'm sure that Constant Faith and Velvet Cord were fishing out of Blyth, Northumberland a few months ago.


They were built as an identical pair with pair trawling in mind.


----------



## GDav

treeve said:


> Closest I can see in 2006 Ed
> 
> Constant Friend BH212
> Constant Friend BM484
> Constant Friend PD83 (ex BF470)
> Velvet Chord II N275


Unless they've been decommissioned? Built in 1976 they wouldn't be past their best as boats yet.


----------



## treeve

Velvet Chord II owned by Robert J McKee.
Built 1988 Holland.

Must have sold off the 1976 "version", could well be
renamed and working elsewhere.

We have a number of older vessels working in Newlyn,
Ben My Chree built 1965, St Guenole, for example, currently
being overhauled and repaired in wet dock, Penzance.
I am photographing as many local vessels as possible to
place on line.


----------



## wully farquhar

Hi GDav, I think the Capella was one of the first boats of that size in Buckie to experiment with side trawling,shooting and hauling over the starboard side and it was not long before they got it of to a fine art,she was owned by the Phimister family.
Cheers,----------Wully


----------



## treeve

Thought this might be of interest
http://www.merseyshipping.co.uk/features/bangor/bangor.htm

Quote from Marine Times 2004 
http://www.marinetimes.ie/Assets/_archive_2004/0504_north.html
The *Portavogie* whitefish trawler *"Golden Strand"* is being sold to John More of Kilkeel to replace "Zenith" which was recently scrapped.
*"Golden Strand" * was built in Malahide in 1976 as *"Velvet Chord"* for Kilkeel before being sold to Portavogie. 
She has now returned to her port of origin and will be joining the whitefish fleet under the command of Skipper David Campbell.


----------



## treeve

Just combed through the book,
found Constant Faith is now BRIAN EOIN.
She was N269; built Malahide 1976;
originall CU NA MARA S224,
now owned Martin Deasy, Cork.


----------



## treeve

Golden Strand N270 ( ex VELVET CHORD N247 )
is now ANTARES B407; Owner Margaret More, Kilkeel

So now you know where they should be....

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## brixhamrfc

Great that you will be posting Newlyn vessel photos, lots of ex BM sgips down there!! Trev


----------



## brixhamrfc

Sorry, meant ships......finger slipped, Trev


----------



## treeve

Newlyn has the largest Fishing fleet in Britain,
so I understand, so whether you call 'em sgips or ships
is fine..... (*))


----------



## GDav

treeve said:


> Velvet Chord II owned by Robert J McKee.
> Built 1988 Holland.
> 
> Must have sold off the 1976 "version", could well be
> renamed and working elsewhere.
> 
> We have a number of older vessels working in Newlyn,
> Ben My Chree built 1965, St Guenole, for example, currently
> being overhauled and repaired in wet dock, Penzance.
> I am photographing as many local vessels as possible to
> place on line.


You've hit the nail on the head there sir. The original Velvet Chord was definitely built in Malahide alongside her sister ship Constant Faith. The latter was owned and skippered by Robert (The Dick) McKee.

They were a lovely pair when then entered Kilkeel at the start of that long hot summer of 1976.


----------



## GDav

wully farquhar said:


> Hi GDav, I think the Capella was one of the first boats of that size in Buckie to experiment with side trawling,shooting and hauling over the starboard side and it was not long before they got it of to a fine art,she was owned by the Phimister family.
> Cheers,----------Wully


Thanks Wully. It would have been about 1972 when she was bought by Robert Hanna and taken through the Caledonian Canal to the West coast.

She was still original in every way at that time, chain steering the lot. The only things added were the few electronic devices we had at that time, radar, sonar and Decca (13). She's been upgraded since then I believe.


----------



## GDav

treeve said:


> Golden Strand N270 ( ex VELVET CHORD N247 )
> is now ANTARES B407; Owner Margaret More, Kilkeel
> 
> So now you know where they should be....
> 
> Best Wishes
> Raymond


Raymond thank you so much for going to that trouble. Always nice to revisit one's youth.


----------



## GDav

treeve said:


> Newlyn has the largest Fishing fleet in Britain,
> so I understand, so whether you call 'em sgips or ships
> is fine..... (*))


Kilkeel had c200 working boats when I was on Ardpatrick, Cappella and Constant Faith (aged 17). The fleet has been decimated by the cuts which started just then with the reduction of mesh size for herring, then prawns.


----------



## treeve

I could never understand the destuction of the vessels,
There is no satisfaction in the knowledge that each and
every fleet has been destroyed and that Newlyn ( according
to local historians ) has been left with the largest fleet.
I have nothing but respect and admiration for the men
who brave all, and work ungodly hours at sea, to bring back
the food for our tables. These fishing vessels and their crews 
are the very epitome of the spirit that built this nation.


----------



## GDav

We couldn't understand it either. When the Frenchmen and Spanish and Russians were able to fish our waters but we had to reduce our mesh size.

It was a helluva good job in those days - hard work admittedly but a great adventure. I did the job for about a year.


----------



## Gordon71

Hope this might help a bit.Heres a link to a photo of Capella at Kilkeel Harbour 29.10.05

http://gordonsharbourandboatphotos.fotopic.net/p29450893.html


----------



## GDav

I can't believe I missed that picture, but it was posted quite some time after the discussion on Capella. Even more surprising that I should chose to comment a full year later but I've just seen the pic.

She'd been heavily modified by the time that was taken whereas in 1976 she was still more or less original. The whaleback has been added, as has the covered deck. Her masts and booms are missing and she looks as if she's been converted for stern trawling. I can see a gallows on the port side aft but nothing for'ard. Both her gallows were on the starboard side originally. Her livery has been changed too. She was black with a s***bled wheelhouse when Robert and Derek Hanna had her.

I did speak to Derek Hanna before he died and knew that he had taken a grant to replace the chain steering with power steering and I believe the Kelvin radar was replaced too. 

Amazing to see her looking like that - a very belated (but genuine) thanks for posting the picture Gordon.


----------



## JohnDerrick

*Information ref. Northern Gift GY.704*

Formerly NORTHERN GIFT (L0166)
O.N. 655g(620g) 254n 188.1 x 28.1 x 15.5 feet
Built Wesermunde 1936.
Note: 1936: Operating out of Fleetwood under Mac Line Ltd, London ownership. 1937 Transferred to Grimsby.

I'm interested in any more history? Sailed in her September 1971. Just posted some photos of her.


----------



## Steve Farrow

JohnDerrick said:


> Formerly NORTHERN GIFT (L0166)
> O.N. 655g(620g) 254n 188.1 x 28.1 x 15.5 feet
> Built Wesermunde 1936.
> Note: 1936: Operating out of Fleetwood under Mac Line Ltd, London ownership. 1937 Transferred to Grimsby.
> 
> I'm interested in any more history? Sailed in her September 1971. Just posted some photos of her.


Hi John,
The details you have given here are of the first Northern Gift which was sold to Iceland in 1947 and re-named Kari.. The ship you sailed on was built in 1962 by Cook, Welton & Gemmell of Beverley.
576 gross tons, 194 nett tons,registered length 163.7 feet, beam 30.5 feet. Diesel engines by Mirrlees Blackstone,1400 hp.

She was converted into an oil-rig stand by vessel after being bought by Cam Shipping of Lowestoft and re-named St. Davids. Scrapped in 1987.

Thanks for posting the interesting working photo's. I have just posted a water colour painting of her in the Gallery.

Regards

Steve


----------



## JohnDerrick

*Ref. Northern Gift*

Thanks for putting me right Steve. Excellent water colour in the Gallery! I am going to add a few more shots. I have one photo taken at sea whilst onboard Northern Gift - of another vessel. No idea of ID but would have been in September 1971.


----------



## mattarosa

JohnDerrick said:


> Formerly NORTHERN GIFT (L0166)
> O.N. 655g(620g) 254n 188.1 x 28.1 x 15.5 feet
> Built Wesermunde 1936.
> Note: 1936: Operating out of Fleetwood under Mac Line Ltd, London ownership. 1937 Transferred to Grimsby.
> 
> I'm interested in any more history? Sailed in her September 1971. Just posted some photos of her.


Hi John
This is a very small piece of history, but according to the Times newspaper, in January 1965, the Northern Gift landed a catch of 25,440 stones of fish sold for £16,288 at Grimsby.

Hilary


----------



## JohnDerrick

Thanks Hilary!

Apart from the mishap I've mentioned in Northern Gift photo gallery - I recall we had a pretty good catch in Sept. 1971.

John


----------

